# Upcoming ASPC Shows in Florida for 2009...



## SWA (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if there are any upcoming ASPC Shetland Pony shows here in Florida this year? If so, I'd be grateful for any information on where and when? I've checked the ASPC/AMHR website, but so far only see dates for AMHR miniature shows. Are the ASPC Pony shows listed seperately somewhere? Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 16, 2009)

Tanya I think the june ocala show will have shetland/pony classes. I have been bitten by the shetland bug and cant wait for some local shows. My Grey is soo pretty its a shame to just have him sitting home all the time. I think there are other dates in the works. Hopefully someone that actually knows will get on here.


----------



## garyo (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanya, the Florida Miniature Horse Club show to be held at the Conders on May 2nd will have shetland classes. Hope to see you there. Shoot us an e-mail for more info.

Gary


----------



## hairicane (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeahhh, thanks for putting pony classes in. See u there. Grey will get to come to a show!


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Feb 18, 2009)

there will be one in june at the ocala show bobs place too


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a show listed for Marianna, FL for Feb 28 - Mar 1 on the 2009 ASPC/AMHR Show Schedule that is MAHR, Classic, Modern and ASPR

ASPC/AMHR Show Schedule


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Feb 19, 2009)

I talk to Dixi last night and yes they will be aspc show in june at Ocala Equestion complex. and also they will be a aspc show in Tenn in april and one in NCi s the first of july. come out and support these shows. Dixi is a good show manger and her shows are ran top notch.

Dates for the June show in Ocala is: June 12 13 and 14

Dates for the Tenn show will be April 24-26

Dates for the June show in Fletcher NC will be July 2-5

These are great shows to attend Dixi also has a shows in Ocala in April and in Aug.

If you need any info to these shows feel free to contact her at

636-290-6258

or email her at

[email protected]

the dates for April amd Aug. are

April 10-12

Aug is 15-16


----------



## Karen S (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Day All,

All of the shows that Dixi puts on also participate in the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur Program. So go out and help support the show and show in those amateur classes. You could be the High Point Winner of that show in either the Miniature Division, Shetland Division or both.

Karen Shaw

Chairman

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur Program


----------



## KHA (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, the Ocala June Show at the Ocala Equestrian Complex will have Classic shetland classes. Also the Shelbyville, TN show in April, and the Fletcher, NC show in July will have classic shetlands as well.

And as Karen already stated, all of my shows participate in the Triple A Amateur program and the Youth High Point Award program.

I look forward to meeting some new faces this year in the shetland industry!

Dixi


----------

